# Noob Questions - Sheraton Vistana [Resort] Orlando [merged]



## DisneyFreak (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, I'm kinda confused. I would like to buy a timeshare at the resort mentioned above. My parents had one up until recently and I have been many times, including last year. My family loves the place, we love disney and all Orlando has to offer and we want to go back. 

That being said, why are some units sold for cheap and others are expensive? From what I know of Vistana, most units have been renovated or will be soon. We last stayed in the Lakes and it was newly renovated.

I was looking at sellmytimeshare.com but there is little information given. Are there any hidden costs other than the unit price, maintenance fees and any timeshare affiliation (RCI)? 

What do you actually own when you buy? The week? It doesn't necessarily mean you will stay in that particular unit each visit, correct? 

If anyone could provide any key details I may be missing, it would be greatly appreciated. 

ps. I'm very excited at this possibility


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2013)

There are actually 2 completely separate resorts - Sheraton Vistana *Resort* & Sheraton Vistana *Villages*.  Buying at some of the phases at Sheraton Vistana Villages will give you Staroptions and access to the Starwood Vacation Network, so those units go for significantly more on the resale market.  (You can trade them with Starwood for other Starwood resorts.)

Buying a unit at SVR will give you a very nice timeshare you can use or trade (with an exchange company), but not membership in the SVN, so the price is a lot lower.

Over all, timeshare prices in Florida are very low, because Florida is way over-built with timeshares.

The best bargains are on eBay and the TUG Bargain Deals Forum.



> Are there any hidden costs other than the unit price, maintenance fees and any timeshare affiliation (RCI)?



-Exchange company membership is not required.

-With some sellers there can be hefty closing costs - often the company is doing the closing in-house, so they jack up the closing cost as part of their profit.

-If you buy at SVV, some phases have a yearly Starwood membership fee of about $130 - Bella and Key West phases only.

*Since this is a Starwood resort, I moved your questions to the Starwood Forum.  See the FAQ at the top of the forum for more info. about how Starwood works.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 15, 2013)

Is there anything I should be on the look out for when buying through ebay? 

I'm specifically speaking of Sheraton Vistana Resort. Do you know what the cost is to join RCI and to become a starwood member?

From what I can tell, the maintenance fees at the unit I'm looking at is $669 per year. I'm wondering how much it would be in addition to that per year.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> Is there anything I should be on the look out for when buying through ebay?



Yes - you should look for a TS for free or very cheap, with free closing, a fixed week during high season, or a floating week during high season.  Before you close the deal, you should ask the seller to provide a Resale Info. Sheet FROM Starwood to verify what you are buying.  You should also look for a seller with a high eBay rating.



> I'm specifically speaking of Sheraton Vistana Resort. Do you know what the cost is to join RCI and to become a starwood member?



RCI is around $100 per year to join, and yearly membership is about the same, and each exchange fee is about $150-$180.  But you are not required to join RCI.

If you do want to buy to trade, then I'd but a fixed Christmas or New Year's week, for the strongest trading power.

You cannot join the SVN - it's not offered with a resale at SVR.



> From what I can tell, the maintenance fees at the unit I'm looking at is $669 per year. I'm wondering how much it would be in addition to that per year.



The maintenance fee is different for every phase and unit size.  They are posted at the top of the forum.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 15, 2013)

There are some cheap (or almost free) weeks available at this resort at the TUG marketplace...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> There are some cheap (or almost free) weeks available at this resort at the TUG marketplace...



Excellent work Watson!

SVR Ads - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=

Disney Freak - please note that only registered/paid TUG members can post for sale Ads on TUG, so I feel that makes it a more secure site for buying a TS.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 15, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> Ok, I'm kinda confused. I would like to buy a timeshare at the resort mentioned above. My parents had one up until recently


Just curious -- did your family sell their timeshare, and if so, why? 



DisneyFreak said:


> That being said, why are some units sold for cheap and others are expensive? From what I know of Vistana, most units have been renovated or will be soon. We last stayed in the Lakes and it was newly renovated.


Bear in mind that the prices you see in ads are often unrealistically high. Many timeshare owners think that because they paid thousands for their timeshare, they will be able to sell it for thousands. Usually, they are wrong. (Especially given how the US economy has been these past few years.)

A lot of Vistana owners were unhappy with the large special assessment to renovate the resort. Because of that, and because there are SO many units at this resort (and in Orlando in general), weeks are available at the Vistana for free. I just bought one off eBay for $300, with free closing and with part of my first annual fees paid, and Denise told me I paid too much! Be more patient than I was, and you can probably find one for completely free -- $0 purchase price, $0 closing cost, and maybe with some or all of your first year's annual fees already paid for you.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, I'm glad I found this site! To think I would have blindly purchased a timeshare when I could potentially do one at very list cost... 

Forgive me, this is all so new to me. I will be more specific.
I'm looking for a week around weeks 11, 12 or 13 (March) area at this resort. I'm not necessarily looking to trade but it would be nice to have the option on occassion. It would also be nice  go somewhere else if desired. So I have a few more questions.

My understanding is that I would need to join RCI (or other) to be able to do this. Is that correct?
If so, does that mean I should not be fixated on what week timeshare I buy/aquire?
I should try to aim for a higher valued week such as xmas/new years as suggested? So lets say I found a week in december but I want to go in March most years, I could do this. 
And if I chose, I could go during my week in december?

My parents did sell the timeshare and it was a poor judgement call. Long story short. My mom passed away, my dad was trying to cut costs and was oblivious to even considering telling me so I could take over the payments. I was upset for a while because my mom had always told us it would eventually go to us. But, you know what happens and here we are. Ironically, he is looking to reacquire a week.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Excellent work Watson!
> 
> SVR Ads - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=
> 
> Disney Freak - please note that only registered/paid TUG members can post for sale Ads on TUG, so I feel that makes it a more secure site for buying a TS.



AWESOME. Thank you!!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 16, 2013)

What does it mean for a floating week?


----------



## jarta (Mar 16, 2013)

DisneyFreak,   ...   Before buying anything, learn as much as you can about the use of timeshares from the TUG web site.  There is a lot to learn and there will always be another timeshare for sale.  In your learning process, you will probably conclude that your first Starwood timeshare purchase is demonstrably better made on the resale market.

All resale (non-developer) purchases of Strwood weeks come with less rights and perks than given to those who purchase weeks directly from Starwood.  However, you will probably conclude that the increased purchase price from Starwood more than outweighs the benefit of any missing rights and perks.  Happy hunting.   Salty


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 16, 2013)

jarta said:


> DisneyFreak,   ...   Before buying anything, learn as much as you can about the use of timeshares from the TUG web site.  There is a lot to learn and there will always be another timeshare for sale.  In your learning process, you will probably conclude that your first Starwood timeshare purchase is demonstrably better made on the resale market.
> 
> All resale (non-developer) purchases of Strwood weeks come with less rights and perks than given to those who purchase weeks directly from Starwood.  However, you will probably conclude that the increased purchase price from Starwood more than outweighs the benefit of any missing rights and perks.  Happy hunting.   Salty



Thanks. I'm not sure I'm reading this right. Are you saying buying a week from starwood is a better way to go? I'm not so sure about that. lol. I sat through one of their owners meetings last year and the prices were obsurd. Well over 10k just to own. Pushy little buggers that's for sure. As much as I wanted to say yes, I went with my gut and said no way, there has to be another option.

I'm very excited to find something but I can be patient. I absolutely have much to learn. I just want to make sure in the end, my family and I can enjoy ourselves each year. Especially at Disney. I love it there. My wife and I were engaged their and we took our 18 month old daughter there last year and she LOVED it. It was the best week of our lives. My daughter takes after me, she is disney obsessed. 2 years old and knows all the charachters


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 16, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure I'm reading this right. Are you saying buying a week from starwood is a better way to go? I'm not so sure about that. lol. I sat through one of their owners meetings last year and the prices were obsurd. Well over 10k just to own. Pushy little buggers that's for sure. As much as I wanted to say yes, I went with my gut and said no way, there has to be another option.
> 
> I'm very excited to find something but I can be patient. I absolutely have much to learn. I just want to make sure in the end, my family and I can enjoy ourselves each year. Especially at Disney. I love it there. My wife and I were engaged their and we took our 18 month old daughter there last year and she LOVED it. It was the best week of our lives. My daughter takes after me, she is disney obsessed. 2 years old and knows all the charachters



NO! I knew that would confuse a new comer. He was trying to say there are a few minor things you may give up by buying resale BUT the savings are so great that you far more than make up for whatever small value those may have had. 

A key thing to remember is that whatever you pay for purchase means little in the long term. The true cost of any timeshare are the ongoing fees. No matter who/what you pay to buy none of that money goes to reduce those fees. Your only hope of ever getting any of that money returned (and if it's small enough or you own over many years you may not even care) is to buy low enough so you can plan on selling for about the same amount. Optionally plan to amortize the purchase price over your 10-20 whatever year ownership & that will minimize the hurt of the "lost" money. 

Buy where and when you want to go. While a float ownership can be great - especially in an area like Orlando where there are nearly year round times to enjoy it - if you KNOW (really really know) you'll always want a March time then buy a March week. That way you save the hassles of needing to reserve & risking not getting the week you desire. But if you can flex a bit and may want to be there in say April one year (following the various times that Easter falls for example) then a float time may serve your needs better. Think that through before you buy.  It is easy to buy - very hard to sell or change once you have bought. 

Finally you do not have to be in RCI to trade. There are others that don't charge an annual fee and are fine especially if you only plan to use them on rare occasions.  Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 16, 2013)

> NO! I knew that would confuse a new comer. He was trying to say there are a few minor things you may give up by buying resale BUT the savings are so great that you far more than make up for whatever small value those may have had.


Ok, that's what I thought but it was written almost to suggest the opposite.



> A key thing to remember is that whatever you pay for purchase means little in the long term. The true cost of any timeshare are the ongoing fees. No matter who/what you pay to buy none of that money goes to reduce those fees. Your only hope of ever getting any of that money returned (and if it's small enough or you own over many years you may not even care) is to buy low enough so you can plan on selling for about the same amount. Optionally plan to amortize the purchase price over your 10-20 whatever year ownership & that will minimize the hurt of the "lost" money.


yeah, no chance of buying in at that kind of cake. LOL. From what I can tell, there are much more cost effective ways to do it.



> Buy where and when you want to go. While a float ownership can be great - especially in an area like Orlando where there are nearly year round times to enjoy it - if you KNOW (really really know) you'll always want a March time then buy a March week. That way you save the hassles of needing to reserve & risking not getting the week you desire. But if you can flex a bit and may want to be there in say April one year (following the various times that Easter falls for example) then a float time may serve your needs better. Think that through before you buy.  It is easy to buy - very hard to sell or change once you have bought.



Well, I tend to enjoy Disney in March. Gives a break from the long winter and parks are overly crowded. I think for the most part, March would be the time. I would love to go during xmas but it sounds like that is an option that can be achieved on the rare occassion. I believe March is what I desire.

One thing I'm unsure of is if Annual or EOY would be best.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 16, 2013)

Orlando area is overbuilt and supply is plentiful.  I suggest that you check out the different resorts - Disney, Marriott and Starwood to decide which one you want to own since you want to go there most of the time.  I own a week at Vistana Resort but it is not necessarily where I would recommend to own.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 16, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> Ok, that's what I thought but it was written almost to suggest the opposite.
> 
> 
> yeah, no chance of buying in at that kind of cake. LOL. From what I can tell, there are much more cost effective ways to do it.
> ...



Why don't you rent first to see if you love it?  Rentals can be found around the mfs since supply is abundant.  That way you can try the different ones (sptung mentions some of the usual suspects) before committing?

The good deals on SVV and SVR will not go away anytime soon.  They will likely still be here if you want to purchase.  Even specific fixed (true or float-to-fix) weeks come up because there are so many sections.

-ryan


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been to this resort numerous times and I am sure this is where I want to be. Lots of great memories there, it also has sentimental value to me because of my mother and how hapoy she always was there. I have zero doubt. im sure there are nicer places but I love the location and everything that goes with it....well, I wish they had a better fitness center but vacations are meant to take a break from fitness lol


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 16, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> I've been to this resort numerous times and I am sure this is where I want to be. Lots of great memories there, it also has sentimental value to me because of my mother and how hapoy she always was there. I have zero doubt. im sure there are nicer places but I love the location and everything that goes with it....well, I wish they had a better fitness center but vacations are meant to take a break from fitness lol



Sounds like as good a reason as any.  You should be able to find a fixed March week for relatively cheap (week 13 might be a bit tougher as that is prime easter/spring break).  I saw an EOY week 13 fixed/float on ebay (I won't link it as I'm not sure if that is within the rules) that is going around for the second time for just bid + closing/transfer -- i have purchased from this seller before with no issues.

Good luck!

-ryan


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 16, 2013)

yeah I saw that one I actually sent a message with a question. I was talking with my wife and she would prefer an every year. I am also thinking a floating week wouldnt be so bad especially since I would likely join RCI or II. I would prefer week 12 fixed though. I dont see anything available though so I guess I shoukd keep an eye out.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 16, 2013)

I know that Cascades and Lakes are Fixed/Float.  So you will want to pick a Fixed March week.  If you decide not to go in March then it floats 1-52, every week of the year!


----------



## JudyS (Mar 16, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> My parents did sell the timeshare and it was a poor judgement call. Long story short. My mom passed away, my dad was trying to cut costs and was oblivious to even considering telling me so I could take over the payments. I was upset for a while because my mom had always told us it would eventually go to us. But, you know what happens and here we are. Ironically, he is looking to reacquire a week.


My condolences on the loss of your mom.

Regarding the timeshare, don't be too harsh on your dad for selling the SVR week. You will be able to get a week at SVR very cheaply; maybe for free. Plus, depending on when your dad sold the SVR week, he may have avoiding paying some of the pricey special assessment there (the fee to renovate the resort.) Also, you can take your time and decide just want you want to buy. For example, most units at SVR are two-bedrooms, but there are a few one-bedrooms and those have lower annual fees. If you are on a tight budget, a one-bedroom might work better for you. 

I am still learning about SVR myself, but some of the areas there have what are called "fixed/floating" weeks. Fixed/floating weeks have the right to reserve a particular week (which is stated on the deed), but if you prefer, you can use the week as floating (which means you pick a different week within the same season that you own, subject to availability.) 

A lot of Starwood owners are currently unhappy with fixed/floating weeks  because even if the owner reserves the week on their deed, the owner can not deposit that week into RCI or II. Instead, Starwood handles the deposit and gives the owner "blended" trade power (trade power based on the average week in the season that the owner owns.)  This hurts the trade power of owners who own very desirable times, such as week 52. However, if you are buying mostly to use the week yourself, rather than trade it, then this may not be a big deal to you. Plus, these fixed/floating weeks are generally very inexpensive. 

If you can find a fixed/floating week that is deeded to one of the weeks you want (11, 12, 13), then I think that would work best for you. You would be guaranteed the week on your deed if you wanted it (for your own use, not to deposit for exchanging), but you could pick a different week instead if you wanted, with no need to go through an exchange company.  

And, I agree with Timeos2 here -- if you mostly plan to use the week yourself, then there is no need to join RCI. RCI costs almost $100 a year. If you want to trade once in a while, there are smaller exchange companies that don't charge a fee to join. Also, if you DO join an exchange company, you might be better off with II than with RCI, because II has a special "trade preferences" that gives Starwood owners first shot at Starwood weeks deposited with them. You *could* join both RCI and II, but then you are paying *each* of them a steep membership fee every year.

Basically, I would hold off on an exchange company decision until after you've owned the week for a while. 

Regarding buying from the developer, there are some special privileges if you buy directly from Starwood (instead of resale), but they come at a *very* high cost. There are also some VIP privileges if you buy _several_ weeks directly from Starwood. These VIP privileges convey a certain sort of status. Several participants on this board have achieved the highest VIP level within Starwood (5* Elite). However, to get 5* Elite, one has to spend a LOT on Starwood properties (like maybe $100,000 if you know certain tricks to getting elite status, and a lot more if you don't know the tricks.) Obviously, that is only worth doing if one is very, very affluent -- which is why there is status associated with doing it. 

If you mostly plan to stay at your home resort (SVR), you don't really have much use for the privileges that come from buying directly from Starwood, and might end up never using them at all. I say you should buy resale, and not even consider buying this week from Starwood. 



sjsharkie said:


> Why don't you rent first to see if you love it?  Rentals can be found around the mfs since supply is abundant.  That way you can try the different ones (sptung mentions some of the usual suspects) before committing?


The OP said he had stayed at SVR many times and wanted that particular resort. So, I don't see why renting first would be necessary.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> yeah I saw that one I actually sent a message with a question. I was talking with my wife and she would prefer an every year. I am also thinking a floating week wouldnt be so bad especially since I would likely join RCI or II. I would prefer week 12 fixed though. I dont see anything available though so I guess I shoukd keep an eye out.



A fixed week during prime season, has more trading power, because Starwood MUST deposit the fixed week.  With a floating week, you get the "average" trading power.

That's why I suggested a fixed Christmas or New Year's week.  However, the down side to buying a fixed week is that your little girl will be in school before you know it, and then you will be locked into the school schedule.  

Never the less, I would still go for the fixed Christmas or New Years week because the trading power is very high for those weeks.  If there are years you can't go that week, you will have plenty of trading power to trade it for another week - even two weeks, at SVR or somewhere else.  With this resort, I'd go with RCI, because in RCI a Christmas/New Years week gets a lot of points.

Just checked with RCI:

I own a fixed 2 bdm. in the Falls Phase - week 16, which falls the week before Easter in 2014 (high season) - but look how much more trading power New Year's has for the same unit:

Week 16, 2014 = 29 TPU (Easter)

Week 52, 2014 = 59 TPU (New Years)


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 16, 2013)

JudyS said:


> The OP said she had stayed at SVR many times and wanted that particular resort. So, I don't see why renting first would be necessary.



You obviously did not read my follow up posted a half hour before yours. 

Besides, there are other reasons for renting even if one knows that is where they want to go every year.  The risk of special assessments like the one several years ago is a good example -- especially when the units rent out for around what the mfs are for a standard demand week.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> A fixed week during prime season, has more trading power, because Starwood MUST deposit the fixed week.  With a floating week, you get the "average" trading power.
> 
> That's why I suggested a fixed Christmas or New Year's week.  However, the down side to buying a fixed week is that your little girl will be in school before you know it, and then you will be locked into the school schedule.
> 
> ...



very good point about the school. The thought never even crossed my mind. I would avoid the parks during school vacation thats for sure. lol
you also make a strong case for week 52. Turning a week into two. I could live with that.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> very good point about the school. The thought never even crossed my mind. I would avoid the parks during school vacation thats for sure. lol
> you also make a strong case for week 52. Turning a week into two. I could live with that.



Yes - 59 TPU will get you 2 - 6 weeks at many resorts.  You could get 2 or more vacations a year out of it.  It is very easy to trade back into SVR - there is always lots of availability.

These days, schools take a dim view of taking kids out of school for vacations - you will have to research that when your daughter is actually in school.  Some schools will put the child on short terms independent study, but some will just give a student zeros for the week, and unexcused absences. Once they get a little older, a week of missed school can really impact their grade, and school activities.  Just something to think about in the future, so you know what your options are.

Folks - I am *not* trying to reopen the debate about taking kids out of school for vacations - I'm just pointing out some scenarios for a dad facing this in the future.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 16, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> You obviously did not read my follow up posted a half hour before yours.


 My apologies -- I took so long writing my post that *four* other posts, including yours, were made while I was typing!  

I wish the forum software would warn posters when new posts have been made while they were typing. Something like, "X new posts have been made since you last viewed this thread. Do you still want to continue with your post?" 

Plus, I obviously need to write more quickly! 

And while I'm apologizing -- sorry, DisneyFreak, I referred to you as "she" and now I realize you are a "he." I have fixed my previous post to reflect this.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> A fixed week during prime season, has more trading power, because Starwood MUST deposit the fixed week.  With a floating week, you get the "average" trading power.
> 
> That's why I suggested a fixed Christmas or New Year's week.  However, the down side to buying a fixed week is that your little girl will be in school before you know it, and then you will be locked into the school schedule.
> 
> ...



I agree with Denise BUT, the week 51 or 52 will likely not be free.  I've seen $600 to $1000+ all in with closing.  Versus a week 13 or 16 will likely be nearer to free.

-ryan


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 17, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> A fixed week during prime season, has more trading power, because Starwood MUST deposit the fixed week.  With a floating week, you get the "average" trading power.
> 
> That's why I suggested a fixed Christmas or New Year's week.  However, the down side to buying a fixed week is that your little girl will be in school before you know it, and then you will be locked into the school schedule.
> 
> ...



I don't have access to RCI but a 2BR L/O unit at SVR, available only at Lakes and Cascades phases, would carry higher TPUs than 29 but lower than 59, when deposited separately.  They do have higher MF.  Lakes MF is about $1100+ and has slightly larger square footage than Cascades which I think runs closer to $1000.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 17, 2013)

Is there such thing as a week 52, every other year? I haven't seen one so far.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 17, 2013)

JudyS said:


> And while I'm apologizing -- sorry, DisneyFreak, I referred to you as "she" and now I realize you are a "he." I have fixed my previous post to reflect this.



I saw this and it's unacceptable.   No worries. I'm not offended in the least.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 17, 2013)

*RCI Trading Power List - Sheraton Vistana Resort*

Is there a way to see what each week's trading power is through RCI without actualling joining? Would a member be willing to post these? 

Denise already posted week 52 which was 59 points.

I am mostly concerned with weeks 11, 12 and 13 but I'd love to see an entire years worth. I know, I'm asking alot for a new guy


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> Is there such thing as a week 52, every other year? I haven't seen one so far.



Yes, there is - patience, Grasshopper...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> I agree with Denise BUT, the week 51 or 52 will likely not be free.  I've seen $600 to $1000+ all in with closing.  Versus a week 13 or 16 will likely be nearer to free.
> 
> -ryan



True - but with nearly double the TPU, I think it's worth it.

The highest TPU on RCI is 60 - this unit gets 59!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2013)

No - You have to be a member to use the trading power calculator on RCI.

There is no chart, you have to plug in the dates each time, and it gives you the TPU for one week.

It also changes, depending on when Easter falls and gets lower and lower as you get closer to the date.  it also varies between phases within the resort.

Also - for fixed/floating weeks it isn't accurate, because you can only search for one week - not the TPU for a blended season.  That's a Starwood thing, only.

Falls fixed 2 bdm. - 2014

week 11 - 37
week 12 - 37
week 13 - 37


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 17, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, there is - patience, Grasshopper...



Patience is not really part of my vocabulary. When I decide I want ssomething I go full steam . I do have the patience to find a deal and based on everything thats been said here, I may have. My father and I may end  up going in together. My name on the deed this time  ;-)


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 17, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> True - but with nearly double the TPU, I think it's worth it.
> 
> The highest TPU on RCI is 60 - this unit gets 59!



which unit. do you know what it would be for the courts sections in comparison to weeks 11, 12 ,,13?

to he honest I woukd rather pay a little up front if it makes sense long term rsther than going for a short term savings that may not benefit as well over the long term. I am sold on the week 52 option as long as I can trade.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 17, 2013)

how about courts? 

ps, you are awesome. lol


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> how about courts?
> 
> ps, you are awesome. lol



DisneyFreak - no offense, but I can't look them all up.  

In a nutshell, Christmas and New Years are the best value all the way around.  NO other week will be worth 59 TPU.

*For continuity - I merged your threads.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 17, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> how about courts?
> 
> ps, you are awesome. lol



Courts would probably be about the same -- the rooms are similar.  I assume you are looking at the regular 2br week 52 that is on eBay now.  Make sure you calculate the high closing fee on that one ($400+).  I also do not think the mfs are correct -- they are likely including the operating assessment and excluding reserves and/or taxes as it seems extremely low.  I could be incorrect but it is far different cost wise than the falls unit I have.

Courts is true fixed, but sleeps only 6 in the non-townhouse unit.

Good luck!

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 17, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> which unit. do you know what it would be for the courts sections in comparison to weeks 11, 12 ,,13?
> 
> to he honest I woukd rather pay a little up front if it makes sense long term rsther than going for a short term savings that may not benefit as well over the long term. I am sold on the week 52 option as long as I can trade.



If I were in your shoes, and I knew I was going to Disneyland week 12 every year, I would just buy or rent that week.  I respect Denise's advice (and I have followed it for my situation), but your situation is that you know that you will go to SVR every year during week 12.  I'm not sure if you own other weeks or already have a II/RCI membership, but do not forget to add on the extra costs for membership and trades.

Now if you do plan to go in week 12 and a low demand week (e.g., week 37 at SVR), it might make sense to pay the fees.  But otherwise, it may be more cost effective to just buy the week and not trade.  I know you mentioned it would be nice to have the option, but just calculate on how much that option is worth to you.  The extra fees to trade in every year to get your week 12 and something else add up.

Good luck.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2013)

Per the earlier discussion, once his child is in school, a fixed week probably won't work for him, so it makes sense to buy a strong trader instead.  With 59 TPU, he can easily get 2 weeks of vacation per year.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 17, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> Courts would probably be about the same -- the rooms are similar.  I assume you are looking at the regular 2br week 52 that is on eBay now.  Make sure you calculate the high closing fee on that one ($400+).  I also do not think the mfs are correct -- they are likely including the operating assessment and excluding reserves and/or taxes as it seems extremely low.  I could be incorrect but it is far different cost wise than the falls unit I have.
> 
> Courts is true fixed, but sleeps only 6 in the non-townhouse unit.
> 
> ...



Correct. I did ask about the maintenance fees and taxes are said to be included. I thought the cost to be low based on others I've seen also.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 18, 2013)

Another question (yes, I think too much..lol)

Lets say I did week 52. I understand I can rent that week if I chose. But could I trade it for a week to use for a vacation and if I had enough TPU, could I somehow reserve another week and rent that? 

Are rentals at least worth the years maintenance fees?

I'm trying to decide how much I want to spend up front for a week 52. If I could save some money in the future by doing something like that I'd be more willing to  spend a bit more up front as it would make sense long term. 

I am 100% positive I could recoupe some money per year on some years just by letting family members use it that year. It's cruel to charge my family but... pay up or don't use  

Another nice option that I'm being even further sold on week 52 is that my mother in law watches our daughter while we work, for free. I would LOVE to be able to say, "here you go, take a week and relax". That I certainly would not charge for! (I'm not heartless you know  )


----------



## got4boys (Mar 18, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> Sounds like as good a reason as any.  You should be able to find a fixed March week for relatively cheap (week 13 might be a bit tougher as that is prime easter/spring break).  I saw an EOY week 13 fixed/float on ebay (I won't link it as I'm not sure if that is within the rules) that is going around for the second time for just bid + closing/transfer -- i have purchased from this seller before with no issues.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -ryan



You were lucky that you did not have a problem with the seller. I originally purchased the week 13 from the seller and in the auction the auction did NOT say that the fees for 2013 was due. I looked up the seller's name on the Orange County web site and noticed that the unit was acquired last year and asked if the 2013 fees were paid and she apologized and canceled the auction.

It is listed now that 2013 fees are due and most likely past due as this seller looks like a new post card company.

Just beware and do your research in what you buy and who you buy from. All Sheraton Vistana Resort deeds are public record and you can search the owners name by name.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 18, 2013)

I passed on that auction for many reasons but I emailed the seller asking about the fees and what late fees were owed and I never got a response. The seller obviously is trying to hide something, otherwise list what is owed. Red flag #1 for sure


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 18, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> Another question (yes, I think too much..lol)
> 
> Lets say I did week 52. I understand I can rent that week if I chose. But could I trade it for a week to use for a vacation and if I had enough TPU, could I somehow reserve another week and rent that?
> 
> Another nice option that I'm being even further sold on week 52 is that my mother in law watches our daughter while we work, for free. I would LOVE to be able to say, "here you go, take a week and relax". That I certainly would not charge for! (I'm not heartless you know  )



You are not allowed to rent out an exchange.  You can certainly give it away for free.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I could give it away to a friend and charge them behind closed doors, right?


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 18, 2013)

got4boys said:


> You were lucky that you did not have a problem with the seller. I originally purchased the week 13 from the seller and in the auction the auction did NOT say that the fees for 2013 was due. I looked up the seller's name on the Orange County web site and noticed that the unit was acquired last year and asked if the 2013 fees were paid and she apologized and canceled the auction.
> 
> It is listed now that 2013 fees are due and most likely past due as this seller looks like a new post card company.
> 
> Just beware and do your research in what you buy and who you buy from. All Sheraton Vistana Resort deeds are public record and you can search the owners name by name.



Sorry to hear that.  Only purchased from her once, but had no issues.  Sounds like you were able to get your issue resolved though which is a positive.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> Another question (yes, I think too much..lol)
> 
> Lets say I did week 52. I understand I can rent that week if I chose. But could I trade it for a week to use for a vacation and if I had enough TPU, could I somehow reserve another week and rent that?
> 
> ...



If you quietly rent to friends and family OCCASIONALLY, you probably won't get caught.  If you make a cottage industry out of it, and advertise exchanges for rent, you are much more likely to get caught - or turned in.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 18, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> If you quietly rent to friends and family OCCASIONALLY, you probably won't get caught.  If you make a cottage industry out of it, and advertise exchanges for rent, you are much more likely to get caught - or turned in.



yeah I wouldn't even consider that. this would be a family only type thing where I ask them to kick in toward maintenance fees for the year. Similar to what my dad had done for me (as early as last year). Which is what hooked me on the idea of all this to begin with. lol

I really want to thank everyone for their patience and help. This forum is great. I have already learned so much between this and all the other threads around. I'm lucky to have stumbled upon this site.


----------



## DisneyFreak (Mar 19, 2013)

So the week 52 at SVR I was watching on ebay sold for double than what I thought it would based on some of the comments here. $2,565.00 + closing costs and maintenance fees. 

Did someone get ripped off or is it really worth it? It wasn't worth it to me that's for sure.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 19, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> So the week 52 at SVR I was watching on ebay sold for double than what I thought it would based on some of the comments here. $2,565.00 + closing costs and maintenance fees.
> 
> Did someone get ripped off or is it really worth it? It wasn't worth it to me that's for sure.



A true fixed week 52 does not come up very often, so it is hard to say.  I wouldn't say someone got "ripped off" because there is a value placed on having something now versus waiting around for something at the right price.  I frankly was shocked  at how much it went for on eBay - $3K all-in was definitely higher than expected.

If I look at the bidding history, it was two bidders in a bidders war.  Everyone else shown was around $1K + closing, so I think it went higher than market.  That being said the conversation around the unit on TUG may have had some influence -- bidders read the boards as well.

-ryan


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 19, 2013)

Perhaps this was a week that someone felt they had to own, or only week that worked for them either for using or renting for profit?
I have certainly paid a premium for a week or location or view that I wanted (not SVR...).

Also, while the relative purchase price is higher (premium paid for fixed week 52), the MFs in the long run will dwarf the difference paid for the premium price.


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 19, 2013)

DisneyFreak said:


> So the week 52 at SVR I was watching on ebay sold for double than what I thought it would based on some of the comments here. $2,565.00 + closing costs and maintenance fees.
> 
> Did someone get ripped off or is it really worth it? It wasn't worth it to me that's for sure.



Ouch, I got a week 51 (Christmas) for $500 all-in a few years back, came with an unused week which I dumped in II and forgot about until only a few months were left, but managed to book some Marriott for another TUGger for the price of the guest cert, and a nice movie gift card thank-you that arrived in the mail a few weeks later...


----------

